# Got my first battle wound today!



## lumberjackchef (May 28, 2010)

I new it as just a matter of time before I slipped up and made a mistake that would cost me some skin. I've been carving everyday for about three years now and use saws and PPE all of the time. But today I let my guard down and when i stepped back out to test a new chain without my chaps on I made a stupid mistake and this was the result.................................
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=138854&stc=1&d=1275094261​
A dozen staples later and I was back at work carving signs! It didn't even bleed. Some called it luck, I say it was a blessing, and just thank God that it didn't get into some tendons and more of the muscle. Whew!


----------



## Rudedog (May 28, 2010)

Wow. That could have been worse. Cool website you have.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (May 28, 2010)

Thank God indeed! bet it happened so fast you didn't feel it eh?
Don't worry, tomorrow will make up for it.........


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 28, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> Wow. That could have been worse. Cool website you have.



Yeah it could have been way worse. Thanks for the kind words I've got a bunch of new stuff to put on there but haven't gotten around to it yet. Check it out after the weekend and ill try to get some of my latest projects up there.


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 28, 2010)

Hillbilly3995 said:


> Thank God indeed! bet it happened so fast you didn't feel it eh?
> Don't worry, tomorrow will make up for it.........



Like lightening! I didn't even think I hurt my self just ripped my jeans maybe! I actually had to pull open the hole in my jeans and look to make sure.


----------



## nmurph (May 28, 2010)

chicks dig scars.................PPE, always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

